# Boys are back in town - Thin Lizzy



## Eric

This one's for Chris (wahwah), a collaboration between several of us.. me and wahwah on guitars, podgod doing drums, bass, final mix and 3 fingers on vocals. IMO one of the best collabs we've ever done back in the day. Pod XTs all the way on this one, here is the original thread over at G101.


----------



## podgod

Man. That takes me back. Love the twin leads on the solo. Still sounds great


----------



## Eric

podgod said:


> Man. That takes me back. Love the twin leads on the solo. Still sounds great



Yeah was a lot of fun! I wonder whatever happened to 3fingers, always such a cool dude and we could use some singers around here.


----------



## podgod

Sergio was on Facebook but I haven't seen him around in ages


----------



## stingx

Old track sounds mint! I'm not sure if Sergio still does any singing but he sure did have excellent pipes. Solid back end and mix with very good guitar work.


----------



## Goport

Superb!!! Sergio is the icing on the cake!  Great guitars and totally nailed the motion and vibe of the original.  Loved "The Mods are Back in Town" comments on the original thread


----------



## KCAR

I reached out to Sergio (3Fingers) on FB about this place. I hope he doesn't mind me posting his reply here (I cut out one section that wasn't relevant). I hadn't heard from nor seen him in a number of years so I was pleasantly surprised to receive his reply. Hopefully he will check in here....

Hey Jeff!
I'm never ever on this Facebook thing.  I kind of hate it actually.  But I do remember all the times on guitar world/life we all shared.  Great times and great growth! I have a guitar on my lap to be honest. Its a therapy as much as anything for me. I'd like to check the site and reconnect.  I'd like to say hello to Eric and thank him for that place that gave us all an outlet if nothing else. Plus he called me during Katrina and I'll never forget that. .... I hope to check in in the new site. Maybe someone has old copies of tunes we posted?  I lost a bit. Thanks Jeff for checking in.  I do miss all of you guys as kindred brothers. No crap. Peace!!!


----------



## KCAR

Regarding the cover of this song, I remember this back from g101 and that it was the most impressive example to me of the power of being able to collaborate with other musicians who don't even see each other in person. It really blew my mind and lit my fire about what was possible. Really top shelf performances and production!  It really set the bar high!


----------



## Eric

KCAR said:


> I reached out to Sergio (3Fingers) on FB about this place. I hope he doesn't mind me posting his reply here. I hadn't heard from nor seen him in a number of years so I was pleasantly surprised to receive his reply. I cut out a section that wasn't relevant. Hopefully he will check in here....
> 
> Hey Jeff!
> I'm never ever on this Facebook thing.  I kind of hate it actually.  But I do remember all the times on guitar world/life we all shared.  Great times and great growth! I have a guitar on my lap to be honest. Its a therapy as much as anything for me. I'd like to check the site and reconnect.  I'd like to say hello to Eric and thank him for that place that gave us all an outlet if nothing else. Plus he called me during Katrina and I'll never forget that. .... I hope to check in in the new site. Maybe someone has old copies of tunes we posted?  I lost a bit. Thanks Jeff for checking in.  I do miss all of you guys as kindred brothers. No crap. Peace!!!



Thanks for sharing that with us, I do hope he stops by and yeah, we're all digging around for old tunes from those days. It looks like Guitars101 did not migrate all of the MP3s when they changed out their board so all of those attachments are missing. I did have an archive of many of them at one point in time but can't seem to find them at the moment.


----------



## KCAR

Eric said:


> Thanks for sharing that with us, I do hope he stops by and yeah, we're all digging around for old tunes from those days. It looks like Guitars101 did not migrate all of the MP3s when they changed out their board so all of those attachments are missing. I did have an archive of many of them at one point in time but can't seem to find them at the moment.



I have a lot of old mp3s from the old site as well that I can share.


----------



## Eric

KCAR said:


> I have a lot of old mp3s from the old site as well that I can share.



Great, feel free to post up anything you like here and keep in mind you can attach MP3s right into the post.


----------



## KCAR

Eric said:


> Great, feel free to post up anything you like here and keep in mind you can attach MP3s right into the post.



To be clear, I meant that I saved lots of old mp3s that other people recorded/posted back in the day.  As for my own stuff, I likely will try to just post any new recordings I've done since G101 days, or ones I have updated/expanded on since those days.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I had forgotten about this collab. Spectacular stuff.


----------



## Herdfan

I missed a question at Trivia on a cruise one time and it still bothers me. ;

They played a clip of this song and you had to write down both the name and artist.  Got the name right, but for the artist I put down Brownsville Station.  Who sang _Smokin' in the Boy's Room.  _

We lost Trivia by 1 point.  Rookie mistake.


----------

